# Salt fork 3-22-20



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

The better half & I took a little trip to SF yesterday stopped at Morning Glory first. I thought water color wasn't bad at all. 3-4 boats trailers in parking lot. Drove down to spill way. Water was rolling & high. Road was closed at the spill way you could turn around, but that was it. Then drove over to the marina off 22. Seen a couple of guys throwing large whooper ploppers. Guy told me he hadn't had a bite. That water color was best described as chocolate milk. Here's a few pics of the parking lots.


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks for the report!


----------



## mudlane (Dec 30, 2012)

this was the culvert at salt fork spillway tday..roadway was clear..only managed a white bass that I took to sippo lake wildlife for their osprey in rehab.water was raging just below the dam


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

going to sf this evening,hoping for some crappie,and saugeye !!!1st time out this year.Hope we catch some.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

the dead sea

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------

